#   >     157  01.12.2010 .

## Ed2005

01.12.2010 .  157 "           ( ),   ,     ,   ,  ()      ".

http://www1.minfin.ru/common/img/upl..._ot_011210.zip

----------


## Plesen~

**  (),
  ()
**  () ()

----------


## 8442

-   . **  :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

...

----------

2011           .  ,      .

----------


## Rat1972

: "_51.           : ...    (, , ,   ..),             ,    ,            ,      ,  ,     ;_ "
... ?   ,             ( ) -           ,        ???  -  ,  - **  ,  **    /       .   -   -   ?   :Wow:

----------


## Voque

> 2011           .


  :Super:  ::  :Rotate:  :be-be-be:  ::nyear::    !!!!!!!!!!  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Voque

> : "_51.           : ...   (, , ,   ..),  , _ "
> ... ?   ,             ( ) -           ,        ???  -  ,  - **  ,  **    /       .   -   -   ?


      ..

,     ...

----------

,   ,            (       ).           (, ...).
        (  .    ).
 (.2  52  157)         (...). 
  ,      ,   . ..          (2- . -.)

  (  ..)  ""      "".   "" -       .

----------


## Rat1972

*Voque*, 



> ,     ...


    -       (,     ,        ).

----------


## Litva

!!!      :Wow: 
,    .

----------

Litva,    ? 162 -   .   !!!

----------


## Litva

, --...
,       , .... 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## lagodich

> 162 -   .   !!!


  .4  ,                  .

     ,  ,  1  2012 .
     .       . -  :Smilie:

----------


## Litva

> .4  ,                  .


..    ??

----------

*   *
 010108000 "  ", 010853000 "   "
 39   2   162:
"39.        ,          ,              010108310          040101171     ( )     040101171        010108410       ( )."
    1       :
"32		        :		

32.1.		   	 110853310	 140110171

32.2.		   	 140110171	 110853410"
 ,  ,

----------


## lagodich

> lagodich   .4  ,                  .


   .   ,        .162  "" (..   2011 ).

----------

> .4  ,                  .


,   .

----------


## Litva

> *   *
> 
>  39   2   162:
> *"39. ...  010108310      * ...
>     1       :
> "32		        :		
> 
> 32.1.		   	 110853310	 140110171
> 
>  ,  ,


, -   .         *010108310*      ,   *0101 08 000*      ???

----------

-           (    123)    .    .

----------

,   ...
   ,   -   1.     .   .        ...

----------


## SD.

** 
   ,      ,    130         :yes:

----------


## SD.

** 
...  ,         (    ).

----------


## margo46

157,   162  06.12.2010.   . :yes:

----------

> ,   ...
>    ,   -   1.     .   .        ...


   ,    -  157,   -  162.        ,     .

----------


## tat9718204

> *Voque*, 
> 
>     -       (,     ,        ).

----------

> ,    -  157,   -  162.        ,     .


.
 21  157    .

----------


## Rat1972

*tat9718204*, 



> 


  ,    ,  __    ... 
       "   __  "...    __ -     ,      ...?

----------

> *tat9718204*, 
> 
>   ,    ,  __    ... 
>        "   __  "...    __ -     ,      ...?


 -     ,    .
 -      .

----------


## Rat1972

""    ""...   :Wow:

----------

> ""    ""...


.
       (   ..)

----------


## Plesen~

"",  ,   ,   " "   - 
-  , 
- ,
-        , 
- ...

 ,      ?  ,   -...  ...

----------


## Rat1972

""   ,  "", , ,         -  :Smilie:

----------


## LD74

> ,    -  157,   -  162.        ,     .


       -       162        -   "  ".    ,         , ..,  ,  01.01.2012?

----------

"2",     ... 
        "",   .       ,           . ,  ...

----------

> .
>        (   ..)


 , ""  .
         (     !),  : 
  148 "      ,  ,        ..."
   157 .51 "       ...."

----------


## LD74

> ,  ...


  ,     ,      .     ,          ?    ,      01.12.2012              .

----------

.     !

  "3"      ,    ,        .     "3"    !

 ,   ,  "3"   ...

----------


## Plesen~

,       01.01.2011,  538 ,   834      28.10...

----------


## .

,   2010. .  20.   40.     ?        100%. (   157   100%       .  40.)  ,     ,    !! (           )

----------


## Ed2005

40     ,  ,    2011  (   7   .. ,   .. ).

----------


## Plesen~

> 40     ,  ,    2011  .


   ... 
 ,       ..

----------


## Unregistered

> 40     ,  ,    2011  (   7   .. ,   .. ).


,       01  2009   ,   ,   .    , ,  14        20    2009 . 
 ,     ,   ...

----------

> !!!     
> ,    .


gkfy cxtnjd d ,.l;tnt d 2011u/

----------

,           .      .  ,  ,,. ,.

----------

,          .     .  ,,,  .  . :Smilie:

----------

5   173


(  0504501)

        (   (. 0504501)            (        ).
 (. 0504501)     () :   ,  ,     .
       (. 0504501)     (. 0310002).

----------


## 85

,  .      ?     ? :Redface:

----------


## Plesen~

,     ...

        148   25  ... ...

----------


## Plesen~

> ** ,     **   .     .


!   !

----------


## 85

.      .    . .  , .....

----------


## Plesen~

,  .. 
     ..       -,    ,   ..
 .. " " ??       ,     ..
,          ,     ...

----------

> ,  .. 
>      ..       -,    ,   ..
>  .. " " ??       ,     ..
> ,          ,     ...


     ,     ,   ,    .        " "  .

----------


## 85

,, ,     ?

----------


## margo46

157?

----------


## .5555

!        -   ,       ,   ?   162-,  157-    ,   174-       .

----------

162 ?        ? 
  ...

----------


## margo46

> !        -   ,       ,   ?   162-,  157-    ,   174-       .


  ,   ,   157,    .      ,    162,     ,        162.

----------


## Rat1972

- ...  157  - ,  ,   (  148),  ,       ?   ,  "105.36 -   ",    "  105.36     : -  -..."??

----------

(,    )      .
1.	      ,        .        500 000 .
2.	           55 000 .  
3.	      . 
4.	                        .

1.	   ,   		500 000
2.      		55 000
3.      		
4.   		
5.               .

----------


## tat9718204

*





*     ,   ,    .....,     , -  .

----------

.       :
1)    1.401.20.211
      1.302.11.730 -    500000 .
2)    1.302.11.830
      1.303.01.730 -     55000 .
3)     1.210.03.560
       1.304.05.211 -      /  
4)     1.201.34.510
       1.210.03.660 -      
5)      1.302.1.830 
       1.201.34.610 -     
6)    1.303.01.830
      1.304.05.211 -        55000 .
7)    1.401.20.213
      1.303.02.730 -    
8)     1.401.20.213
      1.303.06.730 -      
9)    1.303.02.830
      1.304.05.213 -    
10)   1.303.06.830
      1.304.05.213 -      .
     162  06.12.2010.

----------


## margo46

> .       :
>      162  06.12.2010.


  ,      . :Big Grin:

----------

